# Sticky Discharge



## turbo_mom

So this is kind of gross but over the last few days i've noticed quite a bit of sticky dicharge. It's mostly clear sometimes theres a little yellow. It's stretchy and gummy too. What the hell is it? It doesn't have an odor but its just gross and I have to change my panties every day!!!


----------



## Jenny

Don't worry about it, you get increased discharge during pregnancy, so its totally normal. I've been getting it for awhile now and sometimes I wear a panty liner because it can be quite a lot sometimes. And changing my underwear every 4 hours would really suck :rofl:


----------



## AquaDementia

yeah, i've been getting the white discharge (and a lot of it too) and it's so annoying to change underwear twice daily.
i am definitely gonna start the liners, although i am just opposed to the idea of pads in my panties!!!


----------



## luckyme225

I wear panty liners... they save my pretty panties!!


----------



## Tam

Hi hun, this is very normal so don't worry, it is just excess mucus keeping the vagina clean! I got this and it got so bad a bit later on that it became like water and I had to wear a panty liner and have a swab taken as we had to rule out the amniotic fluid leaking. 

So don't panic if this (leaking) also happens, but always mention any changes like this to your MW or Doctor without fail just to be safe. :hugs:x


----------



## Firsttimer

I should hope every women changes there panties everyday lol that is just normal, but yer discharge is normal all through pregnancy, i have got that sticky one too its annoying but you get use to it


----------



## AquaDementia

haha..firsttimer...changing panties??? gah, such an annoyance. heheheh


----------



## seattlemama

I know how you feel! I have never been a discharge person, never had much at all. Now I feel like a leaky faucet! Please dont tell me it gets worse lol.


----------



## turbo_mom

Well thanks girls I guessed it's pretty normal I just wasn't sure why all of a sudden I was so sticky and wet...Now i'm really going to have fight OH off of me lmao I just find it annoying. I'm pregnant I shouldn't have to wear panty liners ;)


----------



## princess2323

Firsttimer said:


> I should hope every women changes there panties everyday lol that is just normal, but yer discharge is normal all through pregnancy, i have got that sticky one too its annoying but you get use to it

same here=== but the way i c it is ---its not smelly and it doesnt bother me --- course its only been a drop or two at a time for me--- never enough to worry about it= =


----------



## ab2401

I have had a discharge through out my whole pregnacy, and even before. Nothing has changed its been then same thickness, color and the same amount. I was kinda worried at first just becuase I have heard that its commen to have a discharge around the second trimester but I have had ever since I can remember.... am I just weird?? LOL

My doctor hasnt said anything about it being bad.


----------



## princess2323

ab2401 said:


> I have had a discharge through out my whole pregnacy, and even before. Nothing has changed its been then same thickness, color and the same amount. I was kinda worried at first just becuase I have heard that its commen to have a discharge around the second trimester but I have had ever since I can remember.... am I just weird?? LOL
> 
> My doctor hasnt said anything about it being bad.

lol ur not weird--- i had it once in a while before pregnancy as well--- i think its normal--- besides supposedly some people have it when they ovulate--- or about to menstrate or something---but its super common in pregnancy cause ur body is producing a lot more mucusy stuff =---- as long as it doesnt burn or anything i wouldnt worry about it === the only time mine burned and was extremely sore to the touch was when i had a mild UTI but that was cured in no time and havent had it since-i also think it was more powdery than mucusy----- (only lasted about a week but felt miserable down there)


----------



## ab2401

Yeah well I have no pain and never had but like I said I have had a discharge all my life... well since I hit that "growing up" part of life. I know its kinda funny but I just thought thats how girls where, seeing how I don't go around looking though my girlfriends dirty cloths LOL and I haven't ever looked into this kinda stuff until I got pregnant, so I guess its normal for me at least to have this 24/7..... I go back to the doc. on the 20th so maybe I'll ask my doc. then cause now it has me thinking.


good to know I'm not that weird. :)


----------



## turbo_mom

So this morning I had alot of discharge when I got up but today it seemed to have a little bit of red, blood looking stuff in it. I'm trying to get a hold of my Dr. but it's really busy :( I haven't had any bad cramping and baby is moving but it still concerns me as I haven't had any bloody discharge throughout this whole pregnancy. Not sure if it has anything to do with being sick either. SO I will call her and ask and hopefully it's just normal.
Anyone else have a little bit of blood at 6 months??


----------



## Jenny

It could be a lot of things turbo. Your cervix is so sensitive right now, did you have fun with the hubby lastnight? that could do it. Or your cervix might have gotten irritated somehow. As long as your not cramping or getting a lot of blood then things should be ok. :hugs:


----------



## princess2323

:hugs:


turbo_mom said:


> So this morning I had alot of discharge when I got up but today it seemed to have a little bit of red, blood looking stuff in it. I'm trying to get a hold of my Dr. but it's really busy :( I haven't had any bad cramping and baby is moving but it still concerns me as I haven't had any bloody discharge throughout this whole pregnancy. Not sure if it has anything to do with being sick either. SO I will call her and ask and hopefully it's just normal.
> Anyone else have a little bit of blood at 6 months??

hopefully that wasnt considered a "show" ---


----------



## turbo_mom

Well I have to be honest i'm feeling quite worried!!! Im trying not to be scared and think of bad things but I was reading up on preterm labour and im very scared that Im having it already!!
I haven't had sex with my OH since tuesday morning either.
I've had lower back pain all week, had alittle bit of diarhea on the weekend and just some pressure on my abdomen. 
But I have a doctors appt tomorrow at 9am so they will check me and hopefully it's just an infection or something. It just worries me because i've been having discharge for almost a week now. But it's only been really mucousy in the last few days and had the little bit of blood this morning.
Im trying not to be worried or make a big deal about it but I just want everything to be ok. This baby is my world!


----------



## luckyme225

turbo_mom said:


> Well I have to be honest i'm feeling quite worried!!! Im trying not to be scared and think of bad things but I was reading up on preterm labour and im very scared that Im having it already!!
> I haven't had sex with my OH since tuesday morning either.
> I've had lower back pain all week, had alittle bit of diarhea on the weekend and just some pressure on my abdomen.
> But I have a doctors appt tomorrow at 9am so they will check me and hopefully it's just an infection or something. It just worries me because i've been having discharge for almost a week now. But it's only been really mucousy in the last few days and had the little bit of blood this morning.
> Im trying not to be worried or make a big deal about it but I just want everything to be ok. This baby is my world!

I hope everything is ok hun! :hugs: Please let us know what your doctor says!


----------



## Jenny

Turbo, you should go lay down and keep your feet up until you go to the doctors tomorrow. Try not to do anything that makes you be on your feet. Like I said in the other post, I really hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

:hugs:keep us posted. 
fingers crossed everything is ok!!


----------



## karenswy01

Thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## ellahstruts

yes i get it in copious amounts, its normal and is down to hormones and your cervix keeping itsself clean and free from infection, dont worry about it at all, it would be less normal not to have it xx


----------

